# Placing a Drybox



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Youre right about it putting a bunch of weight in the stern but it also doesnt look like you have a lot of other options with that frame. Do those seats flip up? If so i guess you could fit a small box under you or your passenger seat but otherwise, youve got what youve got. Most frames will incorporate seating space with box/ cooler storage which doesnt seem to be the case here.


----------



## FlyfisherX (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi Zach,

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately the seats are not made to fold up. Agree with you that the it would be nicer to have it under the front seat. I would need to get the frame rewelded to get a better option. I could slide a box under the front seat, but the dimension would be down to 31"x15"x 7 1/4". Considering the normal lid, it limits space significantly. The benefit of the stern section is that the box would be easily accessible during the day. My plan was to get some side tabs welded on and tie the box to the floor support. I think having one box with everything food related and bear proof would be quite nice. 

With the 14' pontoons I have some placement options for the two frames. I can move them a bit further forward and also have 5 D-rings on the pontoon which gives me options.

Appreciate the feedback.

Andreas


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hmm. Can you fit a cargo module between the two frames if you move them apart? Might put your weight to far back then? Mostly I see re-welding, or switching out the front frame to something where your son sits on top the dry box. Are military ammo cans bear proof? Would probly fit under the seat. Think Yeti claims there coolers are bear resistant, small cooler in back bay, with dromedaries on top of your tubes to sides of passenger? Could off set weight of a rear cooler. Make that kid eat more?!?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Make teen row boat, while dad sits in front and fishes?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Maybe get a simple trailer frame that'll just hold the box or a box and cooler that you could switch out for the front trailer seat shown?

Or learn to row the big water backwards!

Have fun!

-AH


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

First, I don't understand why the cooler goes in the box. And boxes get really heavy when they are filled with cookpots and such. If you could find a cooler that fits half that space and make the box to fit the other half, that may be a viable option and your box is only half the size. A 12x15x17" box would allow for a pretty sweet small kitchen. 

But ya gotta figure out the whole thing, not just that dry box. 

Reality is that you need 2 more feet of cataraft to match the storage of a raft. So you really only have the gear capacity of a 12 foot raft, but if those are JPW blunt tubes that may be an exception. Think comparmentalizing. You can get a pretty decent 4 person kitchen in an ammo box (which are 19"). Food in another. Toilet usually takes up 2, but if its only 2 people there are other options depending on where the trip is. There seems to be room for 4 of them on those two wood decks. You could then put drop bags in the two bays under the seats for things like chairs and pumps and roll-a-tables and first aid kits and dry bags and all that crap. To have a flip seat option would be a great option, but hardly necessary with that option. And don't forget you'll need a fire pan! 

I would be thinking of things on a scale of car camping out of a volkswagon rather than all the larger heavy metal equipment you see on bigger boats towed behind F-350's.

You could also mount the second seat on that elevated part of the rear frame and use the entire front module for gear, which would even out your load front to back. Without seeing the rig in person, this seems the best option to maximize gear capacity with a passenger on board.

Good luck!


----------



## FlyfisherX (Jun 12, 2016)

You got the longer term idea. I took my son to the last two rafting course and he will be with me on the third one as well. He is 13 and still struggles with the bigger oars.

I was looking at a Madcow welded aluminum box. The pontoon is not really big enough for longer multi day trips, but I figure we can pull 1-2 nights off trying not to bring everything. 

Right now I have between 2.5-3 ft between the end of the frame on the pontoon. I leave usually about 6-8 in between the frames. My frame comes apart - all the center connection pieces come out. I can make a floor connector piece to place the box in front of foot bar and connect to the rear section of the front frame. I would probably move increase the spacing by 6-9 in. The box becomes the foot rest

Does this seem like a better choice?

Andreas


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Knowing you have tube space to spare I would figure out how much. Then I would have a hoop welded up to make a 3 piece frame that comfortably maxes out your frame chafers and have a box built to fit the hoop. That leaves your back deck for the cooler when you realize there isnt room in the box for it.

As DoStep pointed out, rocket boxes are always good and may or may not drop rignt in under the seats. They are easy for your 13 yo to carry as well


----------



## FlyfisherX (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi DoStep,

My background is still hiking with a lot less stuff....

The anchor mount in the back has an option to mount a seat, but it is quite far back. I keep that option for day trip option for 2nd son. I don't have the JPW blunt tubes. 

If you just look at 1-2 nights you don't need a lot of food & cooler space. I have a little Fishpond cooler which would fit inside it 12"x10"x9". This way you have bear proofing in the smaller size. If I upscale in the future, I can go for cooler & dry box.

Appreciate the feedback.

Andreas


----------



## FlyfisherX (Jun 12, 2016)

Where is the best place to get Ammo boxes?

Thanks,
Andreas


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

If you cheat the front frame forward 12"-18", you could hang a drop bag between the two frames, and either drop a cooler in, or fill with assorted gear or rocket boxes, and cover with a table.

Also, you might be surprised just how narrow a footwell a boatman needs. That is, you may be able to put a box on your floor either side of your feet. Mine's just 14" but is plenty wide enough.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Army surplus, online, gun show. Measure your space under and next to the seat and see if they would fit. Standard 20mm rockets are 19x 8 1/4x 14.5 inches. They can be stored on any of the three axis if it would make them work. You'll have to get creative to maximize space on that frame.


----------



## FlyfisherX (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks for the great replies. 

Unfortunately my seat frame height is only about 7.5 in above the floor panel.

Need to look at some other options. Could definitely get a custom box made. My leaning is to fit the floor section in right behind the front section. This will be cheap to make and puts the heaviest weight in the right place. By tying it down to the floor from a welded bracket it will make it also easy to access throughout the day.

I'll have a look for other Ammo boxes as well.

Cheers,

Andreas


----------

